# CT Scan w/o IV Contrast



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

I went for my abd CT scan this morning. When they found out I am allergic to iodine they did not give me the IV contrast. I did have the barium. Will the test miss anything without the IV contrast?


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I find this interesting because when I had my CT scan a few months back I had to insist that they don't give me the iodine because I am allergic to shellfish. They even tried to talk me into it saying it will be ok. I finally called my Dr. from the hospital and his nurse said not to have it. I was told that the CT without contast will show almost everything maybe except the venous system to the organs etc. The main organs still show up very well.


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

I had the CT with the iodine and am not allergic to it but whew what did you miss?? Thanks goodness the tech told me first, it feels like you urinate all over yourself for about a minute. Really strange sensation, even though I knew ahead I really did feel like I did and turned beet red in the face!!


----------



## Pauliwog40 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi,I've worked in CT for 10 years. IV contrast is given during a CT scan so that an optimal image can be obtained. It enhances everything including all the organs and also the bowel wall. Depending on the diagnosis, more or less contrast can be given at higher or lower rates. For example, for a liver scan, you may be given 4cc/sec for a total of 150cc of contrast. With this, the liver can be imaged in three phases.Many lesions and such can be missed if contrast is not given. Routinely contrast is not needed to see kidney stones, common with a lot of GI patients including myself. Rectal contrast (barium) is given to delineate the bowel. IV contrast also delineates the bladder, which sits on top of the bowel.As for allergies, most people are not alergic to non ionic contrast. Ionic contrast has a much greater reaction rate than the non ionics. I go into respiratory arrest with ionics, but get just a major flush with the ionics. We no longer use ionics at my hospital, or most hospitals in Canada, because it is felt that using it, knowing the high reaction rate is a liability, plus patient comfort is of the highest concern, and we want to provide an optimal image for interpretation.In the US, it may be a different matter, depending upon the institution and the insurance. Ionics are very cheap compared to non ionics. Generally non ionics cost $1 per cc.As far as shellfish go, at one time when we used ionics, we would not give IV contrast to someone who is allergic to shellfish, because of the iodine concentration in the fish and the fact that IV contrast is an iodine compound. Now with the non ionics, it is no longer an issue.Hope this helps and was not too long winded. If you want to see the difference in images with contrast and without, go to our website http://www.stmichaelshospital.com/content/..._scan/index.asp (not to brag, but I developed the CT portion







), and perhaps it can shed some light on the subject for you.Take care,Paul


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

paul... I had ct scan last year... glad to see have first hand knowledge.. my report said I had "significant" bowel wall thickening... what does that mean and does "significant" mean anything... teach


----------



## Pauliwog40 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi,I'm not a radiologist, but I understand that thickening is related to our disease. Inflammation will cause thickening of the bowel wall. 'Significant', I guess would mean that it is enough to cause you some trouble. My report indicated moderate bowel wall thickening and I was severely sick most of the summer. Basically, it is a aspect of the disease that is observable on CT and ultrasound.Next time you see your doctor ask him to explain. He would know best.On another note, I was to return to work today after an 8 week recovery from bowel resection. The Employment Health department will not let me return to work because I have an open wound which is draining. I was dissapointed.







Anyway.......Happy Holidays to all!Paul


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Paul,Thanks for sharing your knowledge of the CT. Good luck on a speedy recovery... and Happy Holidays!B~


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Paul... thanks and GREAT web site... do you have IBD or IBS? I thought there was no bowel thickening with IBS?


----------



## Pauliwog40 (Dec 21, 2003)

Hi,I was diagnosed 3 years ago with inflammatory bowel disease, followed by diverticulitis and possible Crohns - the jury is still out. Here comes my sad story......In the three years I had nine very bad attacks, the last of which left me hospitalized and very sick. Constant D and bloating during that time. More tests and it was decided that the best thing was to remove the affected colon, which I had done in October, roughly 1/3 removed. I've been recuperating since then and went back to work today. I developed an abscess that was draining through the incision site and it is expected to take a couple of months to heal. Employee Health at work did not let me return to work, and it looks like I won't be going back until this thing heals. So I'm a little down tonight because I was really looking forward to getting back to normal or even better considering the affected bowel was removed.Has anyone else experienced this?At any rate...to answer your question, my docs are still not sure what is causing the problems I've experienced over the past three years but suspect Crohns and/or Colitis, early phase. Colonoscopies show inflammation at the ceacum, appendix, sigmoid (involving the diverticuli) and the descending colon, all of which have been removed.I still have gas







and am exploring foods that I can tolerate. I've lost a lot of weight, and oddly enough, I've lost weight on my feet.This is getting pathetic so I'll stop. I am grateful that the poisons that have been in my body for so long seem to be gone. Physically I feel much much better since the surgery, and I found this site, which is quickly becoming a source of daily inspiration.Sorry if this went on and on and on....Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and remember....stay away from the turkey.Paul


----------



## Pauliwog40 (Dec 21, 2003)

Me Again,I'm not sure about the various findings for IBS and IBD, but what I have discovered is that the diseases all seem to be linked. I have many symptoms of a friend of mine who has UC and has had a total colectomy. The pain, bloating, gas, diet, the bid D,...we all seem to suffer in varying degrees. And to be honest I think there is a lot of uncertainty in the medical field. They are also auto immune diseases. Just out of curiosity, does anyone have rheumatoid arthritis out there or has a family member with it? A recent study indicated that the two were very much related. My sister has severe active RA.Just my 2 cents (Canadian, that's 3 cents US)







Paul


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Paul!I have RA that is pretty much controlled with NSAIDS (of course that is why I have an obstruction now in the duodenum, requiring surgery) OOPS!My mother has severe RA and has had it since 11 yrs old from Rheumatic Fever. Neither of us has IBS with D.She is perpetually constipated as am I.


----------

